# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  price bioball rambutan

## h3ndra

sekedar info aja.. saya bli bioball rambutan satunya cuma 85 perak.. biasanya kan klo toko2 100 sampe 150 perak.. ini menurut saya si plg murah dibanding toko2 lain.. saya belinya di toko savera di grogol yg di bawah jalan tol.. dia khusus jual alat2 doank, ga jual ikan ato apa2.. stau saya dia klo jual paling murah diantara toko yg lain.. 

gatau dh klo ada toko lain yg lbh murah.. mungkin om2 disini ada yg  lbh tau yg jual bioball lbh murah.. soalnya wkt saya kesitu aja,, ada pedagang yg lg bli barang2 ma dia.. 

sekedar info.. thanks..

----------


## garonk2000

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## potenza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kent

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

> salam,
> 
> biobal rambutan dulu sama skrg beda yah, yg sekarang lebih flexible dan tidak mudah patah. (tidak sengaja di test banting /jatuh oleh tukang saya yg ngangkut 10000 biji per karung besar. dan waktu dijahit, tidak ada yg putus satu pun)
> 
> kalo bioball yg seperti jeruk nipis diiris iris, ini saya ada pengalaman dari 60 ribu biji (beli tidak dalam waktu bersamaan), lebih mudah patah. di bag nya pasti ada sisa patahan.
> 
> rgrds,
> Kent


 hmmm...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## potenza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

